# Traditions ML scope



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone out there have any experience with the Traditions 1X scope on thier muzzle loader? I took my daughter down to Sportsmans to look at some scopes for the muzzle loader this year, and she liked this one the best. It has a crosshair with a circle around it. From what I could tell, it looks like it would direct your eye to the center real fast. It was also one of the best scopes I looked through. It didn't seem like you were looking into a small narrow tube, it seemed to be just as open and a regular rifle scope. 
I'm mainly wondering about the durability and consistency of the scope.

Thanks.


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes! I bought one last year for about $50.00. My son had a two doe tag and had never shot a muzzleloader. We did six practice shots and we were off. His first doe was at a 142 yards looking at use and he killed her first shot. The second doe was broadside at 40 yards, two shots two kills. They are a great scope for the price. I used a red dot before but at any distance they covered the target. Watch sportsmansguide.com because I got mine for about fourty bucks and shipping. For the money it has been a good little scope.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

It's a pretty decent scope for the money. I bought it because I couldn't justify spending 200 bones on a 1X scope. It should work well for you.


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

Check them out online. That is where I bought mine. Great deal for $35.00 plus shipping.

http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/eshop ... 8Scopes%29

Bought the scope mounts for my omega at cabelas. $14.99

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... =cat601233


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out this webite http://www.glockworld.com/item/86094_Tr ... 2_Blk.aspx they have one for $38.00. Good little scope for the money.


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link prettytiedup! I ordered one. Any more feed back on the Traditions scope?


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Got it mounted but have not been to the range yet. Hopefully Tuesday. Not bad for $35.00 Made in China. 

From the above link, they are out of the camo and the price went up to like $57


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought one the other day. 
Took it out today and 4 shots and it was perfectly sighted at 100 yards..
50 bucks well spent.


----------

